# Duracell Procell vs regular Duracell...any difference?



## Bluehinder

Hi,

We get these Duracell Procell at work when we order batteries. I've heard from reps that these are a "higher grade" version of the regular battery for medical/industry/critical use.

Are these any better/different than regular alkalines, or is this just smoke and mirrors?

Blue


----------



## DreamScape

Good Question. Interested too.
bump


----------



## AlCanada1

For product manufactured in the US, we have been told by our Gillette reps that there is no difference between "Procell" and regular Duracell Coppertop.
The only problem we have is we can often buy regular Duracell consumer packs on sale at a retailers with a per cell price, cheaper than we buy Procell direct.


----------



## Tweek

They're the same as Energizer vs Energizer Industrial; the actual cells are the same, just the sticker on the outside is different. It's also harder to purchase the "industrial" cells as an individual consumer, as they're typically sold in bulk packages to companies, institutions, etc.

Chris


----------



## beechy1001

I believe they are charged slightly more.

So a 9V battery is actually charged to 9.5V


----------



## Marduke

beechy1001 said:


> So a 9V battery is actually charged to 9.5V



Most all brands are...


----------



## SilentK

beechy1001 said:


> I believe they are charged slightly more.
> 
> So a 9V battery is actually charged to 9.5V



Dont se why they would be. It could fry some sensitive stuff. I have seen procell used many times in the medical field, and correct me if i am wrong, but i would assume that the extra voltage could damage equipment of make it inaccurate.


----------



## Illum

SilentK said:


> Dont se why they would be. It could fry some sensitive stuff. I have seen procell used many times in the medical field, and correct me if i am wrong, but i would assume that the extra voltage could damage equipment of make it inaccurate.



given the capacity of AAAAs in 9V cells, you can expect it to sag like crazy at the slightest load


----------



## paintballdad

A fresh 9 volt battery will have a no load voltage of approximately 9.55-9.65 volts. I always check them with a DMM first then on the ZTS. I've used Rayovac Industrial Plus (now Ultra Pro), Energizer Industrial and Duracell ProCells in the medical field for over 10 years and have found them equal to their consumer counterparts. We pay a lot less for them than the consumer versions. I've gotten some ProCells recently for less than $1 each.


----------



## Mike V

Procells are the same batteries packaged in bulk.


----------



## DM51

There may well be a difference, but this thread is 4½ years old, so they'll both be flat by now, lol


----------



## jupello

DM51 said:


> There may well be a difference, but this thread is 4½ years old, so they'll both be flat by now, lol



Ooh, I wouldn't count on that. I just loaded two D-size procells into my light, and they're doing just fine... they had expiration date of "MAR 2005" on them. ;D


----------



## CKOD

jupello said:


> Ooh, I wouldn't count on that. I just loaded two D-size procells into my light, and they're doing just fine... they had expiration date of "MAR 2005" on them. ;D


 
Oh snap, lol awesome thread res for once!


----------



## JMTrumpet

From https://rightbattery.com/123-1-5v-aa-duracell-copper-top-vs-duracell-procell-alkaline-batteries/ :

"On the internet there is a lot of talk about the standard Duracell Copper Top Alkaline batteries and the Duracell Procell Alkaline batteries intended for business and industrial use. You can find some claims that both are essentially the same battery, just with different packaging, however since we've tested both types of these we can confirm that there is slight difference between them. The Duracell Procell Alkaline batteries are indeed a bit better by providing a bit more capacity under the same conditions, so they are not the same as the standard Copper Top batteries that the company offers to consumers.

You can see that at low current drain the difference is just about 9% at 0.1A in favor of the Procell model, however as the current draw increases the gap continues to increase and the Procell batteries are able to deliver more – 15% at 0.2A, 18.5% at 0.5A and going to 1A the difference in useable capacity you get goes to a bit more than 17%. So the 1.5V AA Duracell Copper Top Alkaline batteries are clearly not as good as their Procell counterparts…



> *Duracell – Copper Top – Procell*
> 0.1A load – 2348 mAh – 2557 mAh
> 0.2A load – 1808 mAh – 2120 mAh
> 0.5A load – 1050 mAh – 1287 mAh
> 1.0A load – 506 mAh – 619 mAh


In the end if you can get Duracell Procell and you really need the better capacity they provide along with the supposedly better performance in more extreme operating conditions (we still need to check that as well) and they do not come at a significantly higher price compared to the standard Duracell Copper Top Alkaline batteries you should go for the Procell ones."


----------



## mikekoz

Until somebody makes an alkaline battery that does not leak, any other improvement in them will make no difference to me. I still will not use them in any of my lights unless I really have to!


----------

